# My India saddle is amazing!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, maybe you got lucky. time will tell.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

That is amazing. I'm glad you have a good experience.

I met a gentleman in Ireland last September who is in tack. I was very surprised at the list of companies he listed who get their leather and quite a bit of their strap goods made in India.

I learned that some of my favorite headstalls and breast collars are from India, although the company that markets them is in England.

Hope you get many years of good use from your saddle.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Sometimes one can get lucky with a cheaper saddle, however, you get what you pay for. I wouldn't expect this saddle to last long. The cheap Indian tack is known to have the tree twist soon, or other deformations to happen. Be careful and keep a close eye on it. Besides, the most important thing for a saddle is to fit the horse. These cheap saddles aren't made by professional saddlers, but just by factory workers who have no clue about saddlery - that's why their work is so cheap. They mostly just don't know how a saddle should really be made, apart from stitching it together mechanically. If one takes such a saddle apart, you can find loads of low quality materials thrown together in an unsafe chaos, to put it politely. The cheap, urine tanned water buffalo leather is also not something I want to see in my tack - it's not made to last and it can break easily or leak color.

I would get a consult from a professional saddler before using it for regular riding, if I were you. Also, watch your horses' well being carefully and don't be hasty to see behavioral issues - balking, pig rooting, bucking, rearing, being sore to work, biting when being saddled or girthed, etc. - as purely behavioral. An ill fitting saddle can cause that and many more problems.

Maybe you could share a link of the saddle? I'm sure others would be interested to see an Indian saddlery product that is actually good.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I've got a cheapie saddle made in India, it's not great but it does the job. Upgraded to a Kimberly aussie saddle this year, sooooo much more comfortable for my gelding. I use the cheapie saddle for riding my green broke mare since it actually fits her well and I don't trust her with my "good" saddle.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Pictures?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

jumanji321 said:


> Pictures?


I was going to say the same thing. Can we see pictures of it?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It may seem nice enough if you don't know what you're looking for. Unfortunately, all the dangerous parts of a cheap saddle can't be seen without opening the thing up. 
And they rarely fit any horse well. 
The people that produce these cheap saddles aren't in it to provide horse owners with a good, cost effective product. They're in it to make money and get as much profit as they can off unsuspecting people. 
If you got a saddle fitter out, I'm willing to bet they would say it is a piece of crap. 
If you sat that saddle next to a good, used one, you'd see the difference. If you put it next to an expensive saddle, there would be no comparison. 
Please be cautious. Watch for any warning signs that your horse is uncomfortable. Check your saddle thoroughly on a regular basis. Staples sticking out is not uncommon with these crappy saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Although tack from India has improved quite a lot it is still rubbish. 

You say that it has a great tree - have you stripped the saddle down to see if the tree is even straight? 
Have you looked to see what it is flocked with? 
Have you looked to see whether the flocking is level? 

I have seen these saddles flocked with newspaper, toilet paper, old material anything they had to hand. Also what is holding the girth straps together? Seen some very unsafe materials used for this. 
What sort of cotton is it stitched with?
I have seen girth straps snap hen just pulled hard on. 

Not a thing I would purchase. I would ride bareback until I could afford a decent saddle.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/so-you-want-buy-cheap-saddle-152113/

Horse Problems and Solutions: Cheap saddles - Made in India - WARNING


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> well, maybe you got lucky. time will tell.


This was my thought. I hope (for your and your horse's sake) that you lucked out. Unfortunately, many people really DON'T know what a good saddle is or what good leather feels like. I fear that you'll realize in a year or so when your horse is sore and the saddle is falling apart that you're out $200 and have to start your saddle search from scratch :/


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Hmm... Time will definitely tell. I wonder what the flocking is like. 

If I were you, I would watch that saddle closely. You get what you pay for and I doubt it will last long... Well not as long as well made, high end saddles anyway. Please do show us some pictures.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

I can not post pictures on my phone for some reason, but if you want to see it it's on my profile under pictures, the album is named Tack. 

Sorry I am making it a little difficult.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

I know it looks like a crooked tree on some agles but I promise it's not. I have had an expert look at it, the stitching is just a little off.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like what it is to me - cheap. If I were you I would have spent my money on a decent second hand saddle - there are nice second hand Stubben's going on eBay for £125 ($205) like this one: Stubben Romanus Leather Saddle | eBay

Second handers like that may not look as smart to begin with, but will scrub up really nicely, and a make like Stubben are practically sure to last you a lifetime. My boss has one that she got in the 70s that she still uses today, and is still as comfortable as ever. All it needed was good upkeep (cleaning regularly) and reflocking every once in a while.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I think the OP should put up some pictures of the gullet channel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm surprised that you ended up getting a package deal even though plenty of HF members advised against it (and made suggestions for used ones at about the same price). I hope your saddle ends up working out for you, but I would be astonished if it ended up fitting correctly and lasting for a while.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have dismantled both a high end from England and one from India. It is what you don't see. The low end's tree broke in less than 50 rides. The high end broke after 50 years of jumping. The wood part of the tree, the seat is bare wood on the low end saddle. This means it is subject to insect attack and humidity. The humidity will cause the tree to warp. The high end is well protected so high humidity and insects are never an issue. The metal that spans the pommel and attaches to the seat is very poor quality metal and brittle while the other is of spring steel and resilient. There's more but this should give you an idea.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

faiza425 said:


> I'm surprised that you ended up getting a package deal even though plenty of HF members advised against it (and made suggestions for used ones at about the same price). I hope your saddle ends up working out for you, but I would be astonished if it ended up fitting correctly and lasting for a while.


We advised against it after OP had already ordered one.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

jumanji321 said:


> We advised against it after OP had already ordered one.


I thought it was a different one that she didn't end up getting


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

She thought it was a hoax, but the shipping was just delayed.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Looked at the pics from OPs album and from the second picture the tree looks like it's close to popping out of the pocket. Not good at all. 

For your horses sake I hope it works out but I'd watch him like a hawk and do back soreness tests on him often. Any tiny signs of him being off and eliminate the saddle. Also, don't try and tell yourself that it is some other aspect than the saddle or talk yourself out of that as the reason just because you are excited about it and like it- I've been there and ultimately in that case it's your horse that will suffer the consequences. 

Good luck


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

What others said. The saddle really looks just like one of those things that are made from plastic, stiff cardboard, stuffed with carpet wool and rags. It does look like there's something going on with the tree. Please, be very observant and careful, this saddle could harm your horse big time.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

It was already bought when I posted that thread, but I didn't know because it was a gift.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

I will definitely watch him closely, if it starts to give him something bad I will toss it that second. 

Thanks all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm glad you're happy with your saddle!

I have a cheap India saddle too. I bought it second hand and while the person I bought it from claimed it worse worth a lot of money I could tell by looking that it was not the case. However it has worked out very well over the past year and is very comfortable on my butt. I hate riding in other saddles now. Will it hold up? Who knows. It was in budget and has suited my needs. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another of the brand.


----------



## wastetech (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello Canterklutz. It was me that took that saddle apart. The photos say it all. The saddle looked fine on the outside, but it was a disaster when I opened it up. There is NO WAY would I ever ride and risk my life with one after seeing that.


----------



## wastetech (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Canterklutz, I am the owner of the website that you mention in your post and I stripped the Indian saddle down myself.
It looked fine from the outside but the tree quality and construction were not only appalling but very dangerous to both horse and rider! NEVER ride in one of these saddles unless you have had the top removed to check the things that you CAN'T see!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I got a saddle from India. Its a nice looking saddle but not a using saddle. Its not even, one side sticks out more on one side of the pummel than the other. I CANT find a horse it will fit, at all, ever. The bars are QH but It pinches the withers of all horses, but at lease it has high wither clearance. The fenders have managed to "melt" to the tree so you cant adjust the stirrups anymore. The D rings are going to be yanked off the saddle as the "leather" holding them is splitting bad. We got what we paid for but it worked for a first saddle. It now sits in my room for decoration


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Many years ago when I was a slip of a child I had a very nasty accident when show jumping a pony. He was not the easiest of rides jumping and I was determined to get him around the course. At the last fence, a double, he tried to stop but I rode him on and he cat jumped. I knew something was wrong and I landed ahead of him with the saddle underneath me. The strapping that goes over the tree holding the girth straps had snapped. It was a nasty tumble and I was stretchered out of the arena. 
The saddle was an English one, old well cared for but the strapping was a hessian type material that had worn through. 
Having seen several of these Indian saddles stripped down and never having seen one that could be deemed as useable, I would hate to hear of another accident such as mine.


----------



## wastetech (Dec 31, 2013)

When re-stuffing an Indian one for a customer, I found that the original stuffing was ladies old tights!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

About all we can hope for is that the OP doesn't use the saddle for jumping. As the horse coils it's body to jump a lot of pressure is put on the saddle and the pressures change with the rider's weight on landing. This is not a good time to come off should something let go.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

my indie saddle is stuffed with this THIN foam stuff. NO padding really.


----------

